# Any Canadian Have Experience With AB?



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

Alright. I've been mostly content with petsmart fish, but just have been really curious about aquabid. I know that Hung Pham is a transhipper here, but just how much in total does it take to get an AB betta over here? I wish that Ebay.com bettas sold over here. The one betta I saw on Ebay Canada was a horribly clamped and bloated halfmoon that someone was selling for $65.00 CAD and $150.00 for shipping. I also look a lot on Rena's fish store, but they don't seem to have had many shipments recently.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm not Canadian but I do have experience funny enough lol. Hung charges $10 per fish for imports and then you should go with Express mail from there. It's more but never ship a fish through Canadian Post, it's terrible! So many on here have lost fish due to it whether the package was lost or was jammed into the tiny mail box and crushed or left to freeze in the truck--bad experiences all around!

But for shipping fish from Thailand this is about the cost breakdown:
$15-25 for fish
$5 to ship fish from Thailand to Canada
$10 to import fish to Hung
$?? I don't know FedEx Express charges up there unfortunately, you can look on their website for an estimate though!

It's going to be around 60-80 unfortunately but it can be worth it. If possible, I would wait until winter is closer to being done, it's always a gamble as to how they will arrive during winter conditions even down here. There's only so much a shipper can do sometimes.

Rena is a good place to buy from, she had some nice looking koi's up recently.

Logisticsguy has been around the forum, I know he's been breeding Giants and he lives somewhere up there. You might PM him and ask for details ^_^


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thank you! I know about CJ, he's actually a couple hours away. I'll probably wait until Spring and decide then. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey Whippet44. Yes what Lilnaugrim said is correct. We have been having some transhipping issues with Hung as well, we need another transhipping option imho. 

Ive got some fry about ready to go and have a really strong group of pretty females especially, for some reason my spawns have been female dominant lately. You could likely get 8 fish from me for the price of one imported these days. Shipping is so risky in the winter here but you are welcome to stop in here anytime and take your pick. I have some DTs left that popped up in a HM spawn as well but most are half moons here and healthy hyper active bunch. Females are all 10 and under males all 20 and under plus we could chat about fish.


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

Haha, interesting! I may look into ordering one come the warmer days. Thank you so much!


----------



## Wreckz (May 11, 2020)

logisticsguy said:


> Hey Whippet44. Yes what Lilnaugrim said is correct. We have been having some transhipping issues with Hung as well, we need another transhipping option imho.
> 
> Ive got some fry about ready to go and have a really strong group of pretty females especially, for some reason my spawns have been female dominant lately. You could likely get 8 fish from me for the price of one imported these days. Shipping is so risky in the winter here but you are welcome to stop in here anytime and take your pick. I have some DTs left that popped up in a HM spawn as well but most are half moons here and healthy hyper active bunch. Females are all 10 and under males all 20 and under plus we could chat about fish.


Hi. What’s the name of your shop?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Closed per:

*12. Do not resurrect old threads.*
Do not post to a thread that has not received a reply in a year or more unless you are the original poster and wish to update. If you are not the original poster you must create a new thread but you may hyperlink the archived thread to continue an old discussion. Resurrected old threads will be closed. Also, please use "bumps" sparingly and do not bump your own thread unless a significant amount of time has passed without any response. 









BF Rules Please Read Before Posting


Welcome to www.bettafish.com! This is a community for Betta lovers to discuss all aspects of Betta fish ownership and care, ask and answer Betta-related questions, share pictures, stories, etc. We're passionate about our Betta and know that others are, too. The rules below are in place to help...




www.bettafish.com


----------

